# advice needed please



## scrumpy (Jan 27, 2011)

hello,
we are considering a move to cyprus after a holiday there recently but had planned to go travelling in portugal and spain in our camper van to find somewhere to settle, now we are in a dilema at what to do.
could any one please help
thanks amy


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

scrumpy said:


> hello,
> we are considering a move to cyprus after a holiday there recently but had planned to go travelling in portugal and spain in our camper van to find somewhere to settle, now we are in a dilema at what to do.
> could any one please help
> thanks amy


Hi Amy

where you live is very much a personal choice and only you can make that decision. Make it only after doing as much research as you can. 
One very good source of information is 
A guide to living, working and buying property in Central Portugal


Good luck


----------



## scrumpy (Jan 27, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Amy
> 
> where you live is very much a personal choice and only you can make that decision. Make it only after doing as much research as you can.
> One very good source of information is
> ...


will check them out, thanks.


----------

